# Turning off seat belt reminder



## uk-vette (Sep 20, 2007)

As the heading says.
How can I turn off the seat belt reminder (sound) on my 2006 Frontier (navara)?
I know i can simply plug the seatbelt into the holder, or wear the seat belt,
thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would have to disable the audible warning chime...however that would also disable the chime for the light "ON" reminder and key in the ignition reminder. I think you already answered your own question; I would recommend wearing the seat belt.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*It's a no brainer.*_


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

you could also jam a quarter in the slot. that way when you get pulled over you can say its busted
and only get a fix it ticket. or just turn up the radio really loud


----------

